# FS Ocean Kayak Prowler 13



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

Selling my 13' prowler ocean kayak. The kayak is two seasons old but in great shape. It is rigged and ready to fish. There is a lowrance 4DSI fishfinder, 4 Scotty rod holders, 2 Scotty rod holder extenders as well as 2 gear track adapters. There is 2 12" gear tracks mounted on kayak. Also have a Scotty tree which holds 3 accessories. The kayak comes with the ascend upgraded gel seat as well as a paddle. Looking to get $800 OBO for everything. There is atleast $350/400 worth of accessories with fishfinder and all rodholders ect.. I'm posting this from my android and can not upload pics. I can email or text pics. Call Mike (703)-975-2189. Located in Stafford, Va.


----------



## MonroeSailfish (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike, is this kayak still available? I live in Woodbridge.... Dave


----------



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

SOLD. Thanks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad you sold it but but this should have been in the Marketplace. Again so much for reading the rules.....


----------

